# Switch - Teleskopstütze oder Hülse



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2004)

@Phil Claus
Hallo,
ich hab mir das Switch Pro´04 zugelgt. 
Problem Bikepark:
Meine normale Stütze, schon opt. gekürzt, schaut hierfür noch zu weit raus.
Ich will mir eine Teleskopstütze zulegen und habe noch eine oder 2 Fragen.
Die Hebelkräfte werden ja von der Stütze in den Rahmen übertragen, welche in das Sattelrohr eingesteckt wird. Wenn diese nun weit genug eingesteckt ist, sollte die mind. Einstecktiefe der 2. > Teleskopstütze, meist 10 cm, für die Krafteinleitung ausreichend sein. Auch wenn diese dann z.b nur 5 cm bzw. gar nicht im Sattelrohr eingebunden ist. Sehe ich das richtig? Ich frage das in Hinblick auf evtl. Garantieleistungen.

2. Variante

Vom Slayer habe ich noch eine Stüze rumliegen. Wenn ich Reduzierhülse (10cm) in das Sattelrohr stecke und die Stütze komplett versenke wäre das dann OK?

Oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge??


----------



## Phil Claus (28. Juni 2004)

Hi Steppenwolf-RM,

gute Frage. In der Vergangenheit kam es immer wieedr zu falschen Angaben, wie weit eine Sattelstütze im Rahmen - gleich welches Bikes/Herstellers - eingeführt werden muss. Die Regel ist, dass um zu hohe Hebelkräfte und hierdurch Rahmenrisse zu vermeiden die Sattelstütze mimimal bis zum unteren Ende der Toptube in das Sattelrohr eingeführt werden muss. 

Im Hinblick auf Garantieleistungen können wir auch keine Reduzierhülsen empfehlen. Es gibt jedoch Alternativen. 

A. Du erwirbst eine Teleskopsattelstütze, oder 
b. (meine Variation) ich habe immer eine günstige 2. Sattelstütze für die extremen DH/technical trails in meinem Backpack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2004)

Meinst Du mit Toptube Unterkante Schweißnaht der Oberrohres?
An eine 2 Stütze denke ich ja auch. Nur das man halt immer tauschen muss.
Mit der Teleskop kann ich auch auf den Trails mit Sprüngen usw. die Stütze komplett versenken.

FAzit: Wenn ich eine Teleskopstütze kaufe, und diese weit genug einstecke,
kann ich mich an das mind. Einsteckmaß des Herstellers für die 2 Stütze halten. Egal wo sich die Uk des 2. Rohres befindet. 

Ist ja eigentlich auch logisch. Wäre ich größer hätte ich eine längere Stütze und somit noch mehr Kräfte auf der Stütze.

Geb mir doch bitte noch an, wie weit die Toptube, wenn nicht die Schweißnaht gemeint ist, von der Ok des Sattelrohres entfernt ist.

Danke


----------



## Phil Claus (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Steppenwolf-RM,

korrekt, der Begriff Toptube bezieht sich auf die untere Schweissnaht des Oberrohres. Dies ist die Mindesttiefe für die Sattelstütze.


----------



## Mudface (28. Juni 2004)

Bei Shock Therapy gibt es Teleskopstützen. Gewicht ca. 300gr. Sagen wir Du hast Deine Stüze zum Uphill 30 cm ausgezogen, Dann bringt Dir die Teleskop Stütze 30/2=15 cm zusätzlich. Evt. wir durch einen Metallnippel in Deinen Rahmen verhindert, daß Du die Stütze Richtung Dämpfer durchstecken kannst. Sowas kann man rausreiben und oben einen extra Schnellspanner verwenden, der das Durchrutschen verhindert. Dann gewinnst unten z.B. nochmal 3cm durch den Teleskopeffekt werden es 6cm.
Ich fahre so eine Stütze an meinem 2000er Specialized Enduro, konnte vorher 3 cm versenken und jetzt 15cm, das ist eine riesiger Unterschied. Etwas fummelig ist es natürlich.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2004)

@Mudface
Ich werde vorr. eine bestellen. Aber man muss ja auch mal wegen der Garantie nachfragen. Fummelig wird es ja nicht immer. Nur wenn Sie völlig weg muss und man ggf. beide Stützen versenken muss. 

Hast Du eine Ahnung wo man die günstig bestellen kann. Im Netz sind die meist nur 5 Euro unter dem VK. Das gleicht sich durch das Porto wieder aus. Da werde ich lieber bei meinem Händler bestellen. Es sei denn es gibt einen echt guten Preis.


----------

